# Inigo Montoya and Count Ruggen... with lightsabers!



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't tell me you've never thought about it....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

nope, gotta admit, never thought of it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Nah...there's no reason to mess with a great scene from a great movie.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I want to see them add Andre the Giant to Star Wars!


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

LOL! I just used that to introduce my seven year old  Star Wars junkie to The Princess Bride. He's going to be really disappointed when he sees the real thing and there aren't any lightsabers


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

"You killed my father.  Prepare to die."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Magenta said:


> "You killed my father. Prepare to die."


While there are many, many great lines in the movie, for some reason my favorite is:


*Vizzini:* Inconceivable.*Inigo Montoya:* You keep using that word. I do not think it means, what you think it means.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

NogDog said:


> While there are many, many great lines in the movie, for some reason my favorite is:
> 
> 
> *Vizzini:* Inconceivable.*Inigo Montoya:* You keep using that word. I do not think it means, what you think it means.


LMAO... OMG the entire movie is quotable!!!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

AAAssss  yoooooouuuuu  wiiiiiiiissssshhhhh


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

"It just so happens that your friend here is only MOSTLY dead. There's a big difference between mostly dead and all dead. Mostly dead is slightly alive."


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"Why won't my arms move?"  "You've been mostly-dead all day."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line"!


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

LMAO.... I bet we can keep this going until we've quoted the entire script!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

And one of my personal favorites (which I quote CONSTANTLY)

"I'm not a witch, I'm your wife! But after what you just said, I'm not even sure I want to be that any more."

I think we had a Princess Bride thread a REALLY long time ago.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> And one of my personal favorites (which I quote CONSTANTLY)
> 
> "I'm not a witch, I'm your wife!"
> 
> I think we had a Princess Bride thread a REALLY long time ago.


I'm really trying to resist posting all my favorites....

"To the pain!"


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

You mock my pain.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> You mock my pain.


Life is pain, Highness. Anyone who says differently is selling something. I remember this farm boy of yours, I think. This would be, what, five years ago?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Good night, Westley. Good work. Sleep well. I'll most likely kill you in the morning.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Anybody want a peanut?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

"Yes, you're very smart. Shut up."


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

"Have fun storming the castle."


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"The King's stinking son fired me, and thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? We're closed."


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

You rush a miracle man, maybe you get a lousy miracle....

The chocolate coating makes it go down better.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I came back to post this:  Mawidge...mawidge is what bwings us togewer today...


But your post made me think of.....     " Don't rush me, sonny. You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles. You got money?"


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I could go for a nice MLT, a mutton lettuce and tomato sandwich, when the mutton is nice and lean, and tomatoes are so perky, I love it... BUT THAT'S NOT WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If you didn't say it, you didn't do it, right your Highness?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"He's right on top of us. I wonder if he is using the same wind we are using."


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> " Don't rush me, sonny. You rush a miracle man, you get rotten miracles. You got money?"


I never worked for so little.

So, my question is: Miracle Max was an author??


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> "He's right on top of us. I wonder if he is using the same wind we are using."


Same wind, same water, same screaming eels....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm not really left-handed.

(my favorite quote, because I actually used to fence left-handed).


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've got a secret for you, scarlet... I'm not left-handed, either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> I've got a secret for you, scarlet... I'm not left-handed, either.


*giggle*

My sword, your brain, Fezzik's strength.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

"You know, it's very strange -- I have been in the revenge business so long, now that it's over, I don't know what to do with the rest of my life."


Ok... now it's time to break out the DVD....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Iocane. I'd bet my life on it.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you."


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

You seem a decent fellow. I'd hate to die.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> "You seem a decent fellow. I hate to kill you."


You seem a decent fellow, I'd hate to die.



Magenta said:


> "You know, it's very strange -- I have been in the revenge business so long, now that it's over, I don't know what to do with the rest of my life."
> 
> Ok... now it's time to break out the DVD....


Ever considered piracy? You'd make a wonderful Dread Pirate Roberts.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> You seem a decent fellow. I'd hate to die.


Begin!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I was thinking along the same lines as Magenta was. No reading tonight, just The Princess Bride DVD and a little Miracle Max.

You are the brute squad.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Magenta said:


> Begin!


You're fantastic!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

"You can't hurt me. Westley and I are joined by the bonds of love. And you cannot track that, not with a thousand bloodhounds, and you cannot break it, not with a thousand swords."

I'm also in the mood for the movie. I think I'll watch it on my iphone while Hubs watches his basketball game.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I watched it just last week.  Netflix has it on streaming....

Hello, lady....


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> You're fantastic!


 You're using Bonetti's defense against me, ah?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Magenta said:


> You're using Bonetti's defense against me, ah?


 I thought it fitting considering the rocky terrain.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

*holding Inigo's sword*

I have never seen its equal.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> "You can't hurt me. Westley and I are joined by the bonds of love. And you cannot track that, not with a thousand bloodhounds, and you cannot break it, not with a thousand swords."
> 
> I'm also in the mood for the movie. I think I'll watch it on my iphone while Hubs watches his basketball game.


I WOULD NOT SAY SUCH THINGS IF I WERE YOU!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

This is for history's sake.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I thought it fitting considering the rocky terrain.


Naturally, you must expect me to attack with Capo Ferro --


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I am among experts! I'm getting all tingly.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I REALLY want to watch this movie now! I might have to break out the DVD later.
And- 
Yes, I am a silly girl.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Naturally, you must expect me to attack with Capo Ferro --


Naturally... but I find that Thibault cancels out Capa Ferro. Don't you?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Naturally... but I find that Thibault cancels out Capa Ferro. Don't you?


Unless the enemy has studied his Agrippa-

LMAO


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

One question.... is this a kissing book?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> One question.... is this a kissing book?


GRANDFATHER

-- wait, just wait --

THE KID

-- well, when does it get good?

GRANDFATHER

Keep your shirt on. Let me read.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Where's the sports?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Where's the sports?


LOL... You're quoting backwards!

What is this? Are you trying to trick me? -- Where's the sports? -- Is this a kissing book?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

For the record, I used to play RBI Baseball for HOURS. And then I turned 32.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kid: A book?

Grandfather: That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, and I used to read it to your father. And today I'm gonna read it to you.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kid: A book?
> 
> Grandfather: That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, and I used to read it to your father. And today I'm gonna read it to you.


Can someone please have Peter Falk talk to my nephew, please? (And rip the G.D. video games away from him)


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Kid: A book?
> 
> Grandfather: That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, and I used to read it to your father. And today I'm gonna read it to you.


KID

Has it got any sports in it?


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

There's fencing and ......... fencing... giants throwing rocks... giants beating up screaming eels... mountain cliff climbing...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

What about the ROUSes?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Magenta said:


> KID
> 
> Has it got any sports in it?


Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles...


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> There's fencing and ......... fencing... giants throwing rocks... giants beating up screaming eels... mountain cliff climbing...


THE KID

It doesn't sound too bad. I'll try and stay awake.

GRANDFATHER

Oh. Well, thank you very much. It's very nice of you. Your vote of confidence is overwhelming. All right.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

scarlet said:


> What about the ROUSes?


I don't think they exist...


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't think they exist.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Oh. Well, thank you very much. It's very nice of you. Your vote of confidence is overwhelming. All right.


another line from the movie I say quite often ^^


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Why do you wear a mask? Were you burned by acid, or something like that?


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

John Fitch V said:


> Rodents of Unusual Size? I don't think they exist.


HUMPERDINCK

Surrender!

WESTLEY

You mean you wish to surrender to me? Very well, I accept.

HUMPERDINCK

I give you full marks for bravery -- don't make yourself a fool.

WESTLEY

Ah, but how will you capture us? We know the secrets of the Fire Swamp. We can live there quite happily for some time. So, whenever you feel like dying, feel free to visit.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

People in masks cannot be trusted.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Why do you wear a mask? Were you burned by acid, or something like that?


Oh no. It's just that they're terribly comfortable. I think everyone will be wearing them in the future.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

LMAO.. ok, that is it for me.... carry on!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I do not envy you the headache you will have when you awake. But for now, rest well and dream of large women.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I do not envy you the headache you will have when you awake. But for now, rest well and dream of large women.


that's the line I PMed to the Hooded Claw the night I watched the movie!

She doesn't get eaten now, you know....


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope you know I hold you in the highest respect.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I could keep going, but it's time to put the BRATs to bed and relax for a bit.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

You guys are the best. Jake had a fever and sore throat last night but wasn't tired enough yet gor bed so we laid on the couch and watched this. I love the scene with the iocane powder.


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> You guys are the best. Jake had a fever and sore throat last night but wasn't tired enough yet gor bed so we laid on the couch and watched this. I love the scene with the iocane powder.


You must be talking about the scene that ends with the second most epic line** in the entire movie*:

_Buttercup_: And to think, all that time it was your cup that was poisoned.
_Man in Black_: They were both poisoned. I spent the last few years building up an immunity to iocane powder.

* with the first one being: "Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die."
**in my own personal biased opinion


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We saw this a few weeks ago at the Alamo Drafthouse here in Austin.  It was a quote-along - and every single person in the audience pretty much quoted the entire movie - it was a blast.
Y'all have already done the quotes I can come up with off the top of my head - so I'm not going to add any more.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Do you want me to send you back to where you were?  Unemployed?! ... In Greenland?!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .I may have to get this for my son for his birthday. . . . . .


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Let me know where I can get one.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

One of my all time favorite movies.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

John Fitch V said:


> *holding Inigo's sword*
> 
> I have never seen its equal.





Spoiler



Now there's a compliment every man likes to hear!!


----------

